# Help naming 2 little girls O/T



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok, guys Guinea Pigs not Rabbits again but you guys know me, so I thought I'd ask you for some suggestions on names!

Sidney has now got 2 girlfriends 

There is a huge shortage of guineas around here at the moment and we went to Skegness yesterday(60miles away) and I went into a pet shop and came across these gorgeous girls!










Girly 1

















Girly 2

















I'm very fussy with names lol.
I dont like typical pet names like Fluffy, Squeak. Or the ones that have to have 2 animals cos its silly if one dies like Bubble and Squeak. Or the ones you hear alot for small furries Rosie, Daisy(no offence to people with pets called that!) I have had alot of those in the past and want something different! 
Sidney is obviously old fashioned so maybe either 2 old fashioned names or 2 place names(because he could be Sydney Australia), something like that 
Told you I was fussy!

*Heidi*


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Continuing with the Aussie theme, how about Victoria (after the State) and Alice (after Alice Springs)


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

How about Henrietta for one of them?


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

Florence and Adelaide?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

Mork and Mindy


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

Forgot to say, that's two very pretty girlfriends Sidney has got himself!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

Leggit and scarper


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello, they are gorgeous! so pretty! What about Calico and Charlie?


----------



## tyrole (May 5, 2009)

They are so cute 
I like

Avril
Norah 
Nessa
pheobe
Rowena


----------



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

very pretty little girlies  i bet sidney is really pleased with them.

i think they look like a sherbet and wonda (im no good with names and thats what my piggies are called and they look very similar  )


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

I like old fashiond names for my pets too, So I was thinking ...

Sidney and Mavis & Marlene :thumbup:


----------



## jomac (Sep 5, 2010)

very cute girls, how about Patty and Selma or Marmalade and Cinnamon


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I like Florence  Flora for short maybe 

I've got loads of names rattling around but I cant decide, nothings jumped out at me! will post them all up in a bit, see what you guys think.

*Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I've thought about Ellie and Connie. Or Ella and Izzie. Pru(dence) and Piper. Eva and Ella. Saffy and Sally. I've got so many names bouncing around TBH!

But then on the other thread, the names I like are Florence, Aspen, India, Madison, Luna. 

*Heidi*


----------



## bunbun (Jul 29, 2010)

Got to be Katie and Sophie.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

what about dot and peggy

erm lol names are always so hard. 

theres plenty of girl guineas at my local rescue at the mo but there was a real quiet spell a while back, i guess they make much easier pets for children


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Still nameless guys! 

I am really stuggling, the problem is, I dont like girls names! I have about 50 names for boys! 

Now going to look on a baby name site!

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hmmmm non girly names lol my girl piggys as a kid were called mojo and sishkabab. LOL

how about patches and bumble? er Elmo and Cookie?

or very girly amerillis and orchid


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I've finally named them!

I had to to write in my sisters birthday card. 
Drumroll please!


Roma and Luna! The one with more white is Luna because she is Loopy!

*Heidi*


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> I've finally named them!
> 
> I had to to write in my sisters birthday card.
> Drumroll please!
> ...


well done on choosing names!

they are very gorgeous guinea pigs!


----------

